# Pond Filter for aquarium?



## GumboJones (Mar 6, 2006)

My girlfriends mother recently gave me a strange filter that I'm not sure what to do with. She said she used it for her pond, and it has a built in UV light. It looks like a canister filter with an in and out spot for tubing, and has a circular donut shaped sponge filter on the inside. I can't see any reason why I shouldn't be able to use it for an indoor aquarium, but maybe theres something I'm unaware of? 

Does anyone have any experience using a pond filter for an aquarium?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The only reason not to use a pond filter in a an aquarium is that the flow could be too much for the tank or the pump could be too loud to tolerate indoor. Also a strong pump or UV could warm the water too much for a small tank. You'd have to try it and see.


----------

